# für später, was immer das heissen mochte



## Deutschliebhaber

Guten Abend!
Me podéis ayudar con esta frase?
Wenn ja, kriegten die Gäste was zu essen, andernfalls sollte er sie schon mal in den Keller sperren - für später, was immer das heissen mochte.
Qué significa esta última frase? Im Voraus vielen Dank!


----------



## anahiseri

para más tarde , lo que quiera que significara  eso.

Creo que es una expresión que también se usa en español. Puede que haya variantes; ahora no caigo en ninguna.


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Genial! Muchas gracias anahiseri!


----------



## ayuda?

*Re:*
Wenn ja, kriegten die Gäste was zu essen, andernfalls sollte er sie schon mal in den Keller sperren 
- *für später, ... was immer das heissen mochte.

Yo diría:*
hasta más tarde,
...se trate de lo que se trate.
...sea lo que sea eso.
...fuese cuando fuese (ya sea hoy, mañana, o cuándo??...)


----------



## Tonerl

Solamente para ir por orden:
_*für später, ... was immer das heissen/ heißen mochte *_


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Gracias a todos!
Se que "heissen" va con Eszett pero no sé cómo ponerla, jejeje


----------

